# ID illness and fish



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

So this guy got beat up pretty badly, torn fins, and what looks like skin peeing on his forehead. In a quarantine tank now, treating with metro and focus as well as paraguard every other day. Still eating and swimming normally. Any ideas what the skin peeing could be, it flakes off if that makes any sense.

Also, any idea what type of peacock this is? Benga perhaps?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Will leave ID to others. Why are you treating with paraguard and metro for injuries?


----------



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Not Metro, Kanaplex. I'm concerned about finrot. So just pre-empted with the paraguard and kanaplex for in case.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It's either a benga baenschi, or a Maleri Island stuartgranti, or a mix of the two, which isn't uncommon. If you didn't know when you purchased it, you will never know.


----------

